# Help to i.d. this Tandem Pedal Car



## Phattiremike (Oct 13, 2020)

Can anyone identify this 6 wheel rumble seat pedal car?   American National and Gendron have a similar version but not exactly like this one.  I'm hoping to find some literature  prior to restoration, back bumper was modified and the rims and tires are incorrect otherwise most of it is still there. That's a rim and tire from a speed o byke on the running board, just exploring rim and tire options. BTW this is not mine, trying to help a friend identify.

-mike


----------



## 1motime (Oct 13, 2020)

That is a monster!  Probably a carnival ride for 2 kids.  Looks to be well made with good lines.  Must weight a ton.  Would be impressive restored if you have the room


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 13, 2020)

Oh it's going to be fully restored and it is a pedal car with an adjustable steering wheel, 5 lights, opening door and a rumble seat.  We pulled the seat apart and discovered on the backside what looks like fake alligator skin used for upholstery.  Came in at about 72" and a bit over 100lbs.

-mike


----------



## 1motime (Oct 13, 2020)

Good luck on the restoration.  Lots of potential for something special!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 13, 2020)

Carnival ride...


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 13, 2020)

When I read your title I thought how interesting, a pedal car with two people power. Then I didn't see second set of pedals. lol

That's a really cool piece!


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 28, 2020)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Carnival ride...



Don't think a ride would have pedals...


----------



## 1motime (Oct 28, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Don't think a ride would have pedals...



Yeah but...  Where are they?


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 28, 2020)

1motime said:


> Yeah but...  Where are they?



Sorry, says pedal car so assuming it has pedals.... know what that gets ya


----------



## 1motime (Oct 28, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Sorry, says pedal car so assuming it has pedals.... know what that gets ya



I looked too.  Probably a carnival ride.  Even with two kids pedaling that thing weighs a ton


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 28, 2020)

Please keep us updated on the progress .  It's Fantastic , any way you look at it .


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 29, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> When I read your title I thought how interesting, a pedal car with two people power. Then I didn't see second set of pedals. lol
> 
> That's a really cool piece!



It’s really not a tandem, it has a rumble seat.


----------



## Waffenrad (Nov 22, 2020)

I agree this beautiful car looks more like a carnival ride car than a pedal car.  From its grille shape it clearly a represents a Packard from the twenties.  I'd guess its original wheels matched the spares and fit the fenders.  I think the step plate to the rumble seat is a full-size piece from a real car.   One clue about the car's original use would be wear.  Carnival rides got a lot of use, so it shouldn't be surprising that the wheels were replaced.  I'd also look at things like the door hinges.  A carnival ride car would show wear from of having been entered and exited hundreds of thousands of times.


----------

